# Brand Spanking New To The Sailing World



## Sailing Pit Bull (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'm Seth! I live in northeastern Ohio and have dreamed about getting into sailing for a while. Several years ago I decided to get a book about it and after reading cover to cover, I would pick it up on occasion not quite sure how or where to start my adventure...

Fast forward several years to about two weeks ago as I was getting ready to leave work, a good friend of mine (he cleans the office at night) came in to the office and asked me if I wanted a sailboat. Not entirely certain what he meant, I told him it depended but I was interested in checking it out. Several days later I found the time to venture over to his house after work and in the dark with a small flashlight I stood in awe, staring at a small 1974 12' Oday Widgeon. Immediately my stomach began to feel the butterflies. This was where my sailing adventure would begin. I couldn't see the whole boat clearly but one thing was clear; it desperately needed scrubbed down and possibly some minor fiberglass work around the daggerboard? but I knew I had to have it. I asked him what he wanted for it and he said that his mother and him bought it two years ago and never put it in the water save for once to make sure it didn't take water on. When it was all said and done I drove away with a new sailboat and trailer for a hefty $100. Yes folks that is correct. One-hundred dollars! I'm the newest and least experienced member of the sailing community and I couldn't be happier!

I can't wait for warmer weather so I can go over her really well and get her in the water. I'm going to need help so any advice you have is absolutely welcome. Thanks for bearing with my long-winded story! I hope to hear from anyone willing to guide my journey


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like you are in for some serious fun pit. You can be stylin' under a kite like these folks!










(Just don't wear foulies on a sunny day like the knucklehead at the tiller.)

Also - check this out:
http://www.iheartodays.com/model_widgeon.html

Congrats dude!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! She should be a fun boat!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

congrats!

I first learned to sail on an Oday sprite... loads of fun. I now own an Oday 35. see how the sailing bug grows?

*Sent from my VS930 4G using Forum Fiend v1.1.3.*


----------



## Mark1977 (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats that should be allot of fun.


----------



## UPGardenr (Mar 22, 2014)

Small boat, Big adventure. Have fun


----------



## Sailing Pit Bull (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the extremely warm welcome!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Perfect starter boat. Welcome. You'll find no shortage of opinions here !


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the price was certainly more than reasonable and since it is a trailer sailor you will be saving yourself a boatload of money on storage fees. You can use that money you are saving on new sails and/or a spinnaker set up, as Smackdaddy mentioned.
Those of us with "lead mines", aka, keel boats are forced to pay for storage, usually.
You can do a whole lot of learning on that Widgeon.
Are you planning on sailing on Lake Erie?


----------



## Sailing Pit Bull (Mar 26, 2014)

The thought of Erie at this point slightly intimidates me. I was hoping to learn my basics and get comfortable on Chippewa Lake. After that my comfort level will dictate when I'm ready for Erie


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Sailing Pit Bull said:


> The thought of Erie at this point slightly intimidates me. I was hoping to learn my basics and get comfortable on Chippewa Lake. After that my comfort level will dictate when I'm ready for Erie


Sounds like a very good plan.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! 
If you ever want to get some time on a boat on Erie, I know a guy.


----------



## Sailing Pit Bull (Mar 26, 2014)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard!
> If you ever want to get some time on a boat on Erie, I know a guy.


I would be honored to have the opportunity to learn under a captain with more experience than myself! I am hungry for knowledge about sailing...


----------



## Allen Phinney (May 10, 2013)

hello pit bull i am new at sailing also. i was given a1979 26ft seafarer sailboat. this will be my first year sailing solo . last summer i took a course in basic sailing. i learned alot, about sailing boats , safety, and rules of the road. the only way to go i would say.wellcome aboard ,and fair winds capt monk


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sailing Pit Bull said:


> I would be honored to have the opportunity to learn under a captain with more experience than myself! I am hungry for knowledge about sailing...


 I wouldn't put too much weight on the "more experience" part. I like sailing with newbies because they don't know any better, and always think anything that broke was their fault, so i look like a great guy when i take the blame.


----------



## Sailing Pit Bull (Mar 26, 2014)

Either way  

But in all seriousness, having someone show me the ropes of sailing (pun intended) would be awesome!


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome little boat and what a price! 
I spent $100 dollars (and I'm by no means well off) on teak cleaner, boat soap, a thermostat , some sealant and a gas can). 

If I had a yard (townhouse) I would have done it your way. Hell, I'd probably save money buying a bigger house with a yard and keeping a trailer sailor. You're going to spend more on life vests and an air horn.. absolutely incredible. If you hate it, wash and polish that bad boy and make 700%.

Congratulations


----------



## Allen Phinney (May 10, 2013)

i am lucky my wind rider is on a trailer, in the drive way. i live bout 65 miles from lake erie.i am not a rich person, am on a fixed income. but we the wife,and i are going to sail the icw. that is probably not for a couple years. need to get it right before we head out on that jounery.untill then lake erie is going to be our puddle of choice. fair winds


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey Allen,

Native western NYer here too. Grew up near Batavia. One stoplight town called Pavilion... ever heard of it? You sound like a Tonawanda or a Cheektowaga guy to me.


----------



## Allen Phinney (May 10, 2013)

no i am a country boy live in franklinville, bout 65 miles south of buffalo.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, you are way out there. I thought I was country. You've got me licked but good.
I see they've started calling Rt. 17 Rt. 86 on the maps. Is that a reality yet, or is it still under construction/"Future 86" as it has been since I moved out of state 13 years ago?

Remember to run like hell if you hear a banjo!

Take Care,
Beej


----------

